# مفاجاة كتاب معالجة الصور الرقمية بللغة العربية حملوه سريع



## قاسم عبادى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كتاب ممتاز جدا جدا عن معالجة الصور الرقمية وهو باللغة العربية اتمنى ان تستفيدو منه


دعواتكم يا شباب​


----------



## وحدة مالة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

غفر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## قاسم عبادى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اميييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## mohie sad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## خديجة منصور (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عامر (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## talan77 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيروان محمود (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نييوتن (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يكتبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.ahmedali (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khlio kolo (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## salah muhamad (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## adel104 (10 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لك على هذه المشاركات الجميلة و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

الشكر لله


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## الرسام الصغير (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## khoklland007 (11 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## houssamfansah (11 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور......


----------



## hamid alsultani (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## hamid alsultani (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## كبل (15 أغسطس 2012)

موضع شيق ورائع الف شكر​


----------



## talan77 (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمو تامر (22 أغسطس 2012)

الله عليك يا قاسم


----------



## youssryali (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hussampoloka (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## yhhh (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## يونس غانم حسين (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*معالجة الصور*

مشكورين جزاكم اللله خير الجزاء
​


----------



## نبات الارض (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أهلك وأمتك


----------



## hassan.algabry (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## aboddy (1 يناير 2013)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم اخواني بس اريد اعرف كيف ازيل الظل من الصورة بموضوع معالجة الصور في برنامج مات لاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سمير عمار (5 يناير 2013)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس /سمير عمار


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 يناير 2013)

كتاب قيم جدا وفيه الفايده والمعلومات الجيده وجزاك الله الف خير ورحم الله والديك واسكنهم فسيح جناته


----------



## akhilali (7 يناير 2013)

أحسنت اخي وفقك الله الى كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel104 (9 يناير 2013)

*جزيت خيراً على هذا العمل القيم*


----------



## هدى شاكر (4 مايو 2014)

كتاب مفيد جدا للمبتدئيين...بارك الله فيكم أخوتي وأخواتي


----------



## hamzad (19 مايو 2014)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## angel kouz (16 يونيو 2014)

hggi du'd; hguhtdm


----------



## angel kouz (16 يونيو 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كمال المجالي (20 يونيو 2014)

افاده رائعه وكتاب رائع مفيد جداً .
كل الشكر للؤلف وللآخ قاسم على هذا الجهد والاختيار الموفق..


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## salh barkh (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب القيم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طبيف (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي قاسم


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
​


----------



## سمير عمار (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وتمنياتى لسيادتكم بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## dimdraem (27 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kder (4 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## kder (4 يناير 2015)

الف شكر


----------

